# Good local tobacco juices ?



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

So I may of been a bit naughty and borrowed my dad's cue for a bit and now I want a good tobacco vape 

So any recommendations?

Might try the ry4 route as well provided it aint too caramelly (yes not a word but i shall coin it ) 

I remember trying wicked wicks tobacco a while back and the mint just killed it for me (if I had to chose between dropping a brick on my foot or vaping,tasting or smelling mint.. I'll gladly limp for a few days )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/1/18)

Easy 
Calamity Jane by Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

@Rooigevaar Good Boy oak reserve. This is a a must try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

If you want a less Caramel, more tobacco vibe then Calamity Jane is great. I personally love Caramel so Good boy is my #1 tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (31/1/18)

Also

VM4 Special Reserve - Vapour Mountain
The E-Liquid Project - Special Reserve Batch #3 - Vape Cartel


----------



## Alex (31/1/18)

You should try Papa Reaver's tobacco range. They have 3 to choose from, and my favourite is 'Ol Blue eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/18)

Great thread @Smoke_A_Llama

You should also try Havana Nightz from JOOSE-E-LIQZ
Its a great one. Reviewed it here.

And Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco is also good. Straight tobacco.
Awesome with a bit of added menthol.
Reviewed it here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/18)

Easy mate. Calamity Jane for the win


----------



## Carnival (31/1/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama

If you're wanting something mild that you can vape all day, I would second @Silver and recommend Havana Nightz. Received it yesterday and Silver is quite right, it is a very smooth and creamy tobacco juice.

I also received Bertie's Vapbucco, Honey & Vanilla yesterday. I don't get much of the vanilla but on the inhale, it is honey and on the exhale, it is quite a strong pipe tobacco. If you're looking for something stronger to vape here and there when you feel like it, than I recommend this one.

Calamity Jane is also a good option, but it took me a couple days to decide whether I liked it or not. It's an unusual taste, but I've come to enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

More towards bold than creamy  will check that out as well, thanks @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joeman187 (2/2/18)

give this a try...its real good IMO
https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/e-liquid/products/chef-juice-the-chefs-table-reserve

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (19/2/18)

Was just about to start a similar thread. Been really enjoying the tobacco pod for the Twisp Cue. Just got the Berserker MTL RTA and looking for a juice similar to the tobacco pod from Twisp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (27/2/18)

@Mahir I love the tobacco #1 flavour from Twisp myself bud and got the bottle below. Exactly the same and you can get it from any twisp seller/kiosk. Should taste awesome in your Berserker!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90 (27/2/18)

If you wanting to try something D.I.Y and ry4 with less caramel then try this.
8% TFA RY4 double
1.5% INW Virginia 
0.5% TFA AP 5%
The INW virginia really comes through nicely.Also the FLV tobaccos are awesome except for Virginia otherwise the rest are great! and shake and vape as they seem stronger freshly made.But dont expect a creamy smooth "gentle" vape they are proper tobaccos. So not for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

